# Apache...

## timewalker

Hi i was just wondering what to change in the /etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf to be able to view files and directories in the public_html directory (in users homedir)

if i try localhost/~username and there is no index.html i get:

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /~username/ on this server.

but if i put in a index.html it shows it just fine... 

have changed some stuff in the commonapache.conf without any luck... (everything is now set back to default)

would really love to get it to work...

thanx for a great distro

----------

## burzmali

i am guessing, but try giving everyon read access to the public_html directory.  now it is probably set to x only.

----------

## timewalker

Everyone have read access to public_html

and even to my home dir... still doesn't work...

----------

## ch3

In order to have directory listing, you must enable mod_autoindex in

apache.conf. Then, for user directory, you have to tell apache to index it.

Check http://httpd.apache.org/docs/mod/mod_autoindex.html for

more informations on the syntax.

Sorry, I can't help you more, I've never tried it (never needed it either  :Smile: )

----------

## timewalker

Got it to work...

```
<Directory /home/*/public_html>

    AllowOverride All

##    Options MultiViews -Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks 

    Options MultiViews Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks              

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

```

removed the "-" before Indexes and it works just fine  :Smile: 

thanx

----------

## darkwrath

 :Very Happy: 

Added this to my conf to make my individual virtualhosts work.

```
<Directory /home/*/www*>

        AllowOverride All

        Options MultiViews Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

</Directory>
```

It limits my flexibility a little but its worth it.

Thanks guys.

----------

## rac

If you don't trust your users, be careful here.  AllowOverride all in user directories means among other things that users can turn ExecCGI on in an .htaccess file and drop potentially dangerous and insecure CGI scripts in there.

----------

